# Cosmetic Restoration and cleanup of 2007 Laser Blue Convertible



## 3M_TA3 (Nov 6, 2021)

This is what I started with, handed down from my inlaws...plan is to give to my daughter on her sweet 16 next month. Doesn't look too bad from this side. Everything has a good side 

2007 Auto - Laser Blue, 105K miles, no CEL lights or failures.

Known defects:

Pass Side was side-swipped, (see upcoming pics)
Top Leaks from Passenger Window which doesn't trigger down when closing door
Headlights chalky
Tail-lights cracked and falling apart
Interior plastics sticky
Glove Box Latch broken
Shift lever won't pass into toggle mode
Shift lever trim ring missing
Front bumper parking block bashed and driveway dragged
Front fender liners busted up.
Convertible Top Rear Glass Separated
Drivers Sun-visor Destroyed
Scratches and general wear and tear
Rear Brakes
AutoTrans Service
Fender to bumper seam brackets badly rusted
Fender Liner clips pulled loose from fender
UnderDash tray full of debris; Retrofit Cabin Filter


----------



## 3M_TA3 (Nov 6, 2021)

The passenger side damage:

The below is after I replaced the door with a color matched used panel freight shipped in from Indiana. Found on ebay and matched perfect but was expensive, certainly cheaper than a respray thou. Lots of hassle to fit given I had to do it twice since the first donor door was such a nightmare.


----------



## 3M_TA3 (Nov 6, 2021)

Found the early Audi TT wheels. The offset is a perfect fit for beetle. The wheels need restored and tires replaced.


----------



## 3M_TA3 (Nov 6, 2021)

Learned the beetle has many convertible unique parts to it....like the window regulators, the sun-visors, the door cards. Probably more as I will find out. The below shows difference in visors, hardtop vs convertible. Bought the wrong one on ebay and in the end was able to fix the original one with simply a purposed sized washer to fit inside the hogged out screw hole. You can see the bottom visor screw hole back was cracked off and missing, thus the screw would pull right through.


----------



## 3M_TA3 (Nov 6, 2021)

Started the rocker panel restoration this week:


----------



## 3M_TA3 (Nov 6, 2021)

More stud gun and slide hammer pulling out the dents. These dents were actually deeper than I thought...if I had to do it again, I would likely use a different kit with weld on tab that hold more surface and use a rod to tie them together to pull out the dents.


----------



## 3M_TA3 (Nov 6, 2021)

Time for body filler, by this point you have to question whether welding in a new panel would have made more sense? Answer: for DIY this is cheaper, certainly not faster.


----------



## 3M_TA3 (Nov 6, 2021)

Priming the Rocker; after this I am going to apply a healthy dose of herculiner...its a traffic area an repainting this will just look like hell in a few years.


----------



## 3M_TA3 (Nov 6, 2021)

teaser:


----------



## 3M_TA3 (Nov 6, 2021)

This is going to be a lot of work:

I am using Jasco Premium Paint stripper to get the clearcote off....it being 40 degrees isn't helping the process...need some warmer weather days indeed


----------



## 3M_TA3 (Nov 6, 2021)

Really digging this look:


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Good work, the issues you listed; are all classic new beetle problems. The convertible, adds to the problems; rear window and eventually the top, will need replaced. Thanks for posting your progress! 

For used parts search; check out: www.car-parts.com

For looking up part #'s and check on new parts, prices and availablity, VW's parts site is helpful: 

www.parts.vw.com


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

If you want to add some protection and styling to your rockers, check out these reproduction VOTEX covers. These were sold by VW in the accessories catalog, then they discontinued them and this company, has reproduced them.



New Beetle Side Skirts


----------



## 3M_TA3 (Nov 6, 2021)

billymade said:


> Good work, the issues you listed; are all classic new beetle problems. The convertible, adds to the problems; rear window and eventually the top, will need replaced. Thanks for posting your progress!
> 
> For used parts search; check out: www.car-parts.com
> 
> ...


thanks the VW parts lookup has been helpful except for the rear fender bracket part numbers. Ours are mostly all rusted to nothing, so either I have to make or find replacements in a junkyard. I found for a few of the missing fronts, since part numbers were easier to track down.


----------



## 3M_TA3 (Nov 6, 2021)

billymade said:


> If you want to add some protection and styling to your rockers, check out these reproduction VOTEX covers. These were sold by VW in the accessories catalog, then they discontinued them and this company, has reproduced them.
> 
> 
> 
> New Beetle Side Skirts


thanks a lot, wish I knew about these earlier...My guess Is I'd still would have had to pull mine straight somewhat. I like the accent they add....I do wonder if the extra width these add will increase what is already a high risk of hitting the rockers. I think the stock wheel offset and tire size doesn't help for drivers which struggle with parking...the rockers seem to extend dangerously past the stock tire profile.


----------



## 3M_TA3 (Nov 6, 2021)

3M_TA3 said:


> thanks the VW parts lookup has been helpful except for the rear fender bracket part numbers. Ours are mostly all rusted to nothing, so either I have to make or find replacements in a junkyard. I found for a few of the missing fronts, since part numbers were easier to track down.


see....parts 5 and 6 for the rear are NLA
https://parts.vw.com/a/Volkswagen_2007_Beetle-Convertible-25-25L-5-cylinder-AT/_51505_6229885/QUARTER-PANEL--COMPONENTS/9211420.html


----------



## 3M_TA3 (Nov 6, 2021)

3M_TA3 said:


> see....parts 5 and 6 for the rear are NLA
> https://parts.vw.com/a/Volkswagen_2007_Beetle-Convertible-25-25L-5-cylinder-AT/_51505_6229885/QUARTER-PANEL--COMPONENTS/9211420.html


my bad, called my local dealer they seem to be available, and should be ready for pickup by tuesday which surprises me on top of saving 10% off retail price for ordering via online


----------



## 3M_TA3 (Nov 6, 2021)

My first try at using vinyl wrap, really pleased how its coming along:


----------



## 3M_TA3 (Nov 6, 2021)

Bedliner on rocker, tried Rustoleum brand first which was a finer texture, but the herculiner had the texture I was seeking in the end!


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice, work; keep updating your progress! Thanks!


----------



## 3M_TA3 (Nov 6, 2021)

billymade said:


> Nice, work; keep updating your progress! Thanks!


Mounted the pass side door back on today and started the process to repeat for the driver side. This side should go faster...as I didn't pull glass or regulator (the pass side had a snapped cable). I chose to take door off vehicle because it makes for a better job and since wrapping is new to me and the door is the biggest part I've wrapped it helps. Honestly I don't see another way as getting the wrap behind the lower door hinge requires separating hinge from door. Also helps with the cleaning process and given wrap is to be installed in 70-80 degree I didn't see a good way to get door done right as you do need to stretch wrap as there is a tiny smile to that line to stay consistent with side belt molding up top. Its hard to tell but its there. In the end I used tape and a Vernier Caliper to be double sure and keep it in check. The beetle does have a small rake to the rear with the belt line curving up 1/2" to 3/4" depending where you measure. The Final Edition Beetles seem to go rouge about 2/3 into the rear quarter....so that area is hella tricky. In the end I think I got it right...staring down the line of the car I don't see inconsistent waves up or down...just a nice fluid line.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Nice work on the refresh!

Replacement Non OEM Haartz A5 (edited) canvas tops are the way to go. The rear glass is bonded into the fabric and carries a lifetime warranty on failure.









2003-2010 Volkswagen Beetle Convertible Black Soft Top


Keep your VV Beetle looking like new with an original German A5 canvas soft top with premium specs. Easy to install, order today for fast & free shipping!



www.autotopsdirect.com





Do not get and aftermarket headliner or Vert top pad that goes between them. There are fitment issues and the material is inferior compared to VW’s material. If in good nick reuse the existing pad. The shop that replaced the top on our 07 had to do the job twice due to headliner issues.

The early cabin air filter housing bolts into our NNBS return air duct under the plastic dash panels under the windshield. It keep a boatload of shmuck out of the cabin that huge raintray brings in.

In your journey’s if you find a black door card in good shape for our 07, drop us a line. The handle pulled off of our triple white.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 3M_TA3 (Nov 6, 2021)

petethepug said:


> Nice work on the refresh!
> 
> Replacement Non OEM haartz canvas tops are the way to go. The rear glass is bonded into the fabric and carries a lifetime warranty on failure.
> 
> ...


I appreciate the tip on the top replacement. I don't know how bad ours leaks or where exactly yet. As you can see the rear glass is floating in ours. Where does the water go once inside there? Drain holes I hope....seriously if anyone knows please comment. I believe water has come in around the door glass as a result of the door drop feature not working on the driver door. You have to double tap the lock unlock with key fob so the glass seals under the top as opposed to missing the top completely.

I'd also be interested to see if the stock top can be patched at the thin spots where it folds, (if indeed its leaking there)...fraying has begun. All seams and sew lines are great however.

As for the cabin air filter...I replaced our 07 non-filter model with one that had the filter just because we live in a more dense area and summer pollen can be a PITA. I hear ya on the debris that can get in underneath the dash bulkhead reveal....I took the windshield cowl out and zip tied in a rain gutter like in the below pic to help with that problem, it will still let air pass freely, and probably some needles, but not leaves and larger debris.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Never, thought of doing that; good idea!


----------



## 3M_TA3 (Nov 6, 2021)

UPDATE:

Drivers Side Wrap finished.
Fenders/bumpers back on and managed not to scratch anything. (PICS COMING)
Paint Correction on original paint areas
Touch up Paint for chips arriving today
New 56mm VW center caps coming for the TT wheels Wednesday
New Headlights ordered from Amazon ETA?


----------



## 3M_TA3 (Nov 6, 2021)

235/45/17 add a bit more rubber and should help protect the restored TT wheels. I still need to finish the fronts. Fenders on and coming together!


----------



## 3M_TA3 (Nov 6, 2021)

So I ordered these replacement handles off ebay a couple months back....went to install them today and realized they are flat but the stock has a curve to it. Guess the customer has to bend this 1/8 aluminum....anyone else have these? Maybe just the convertible door handle is curved and regular is flat. Sent a message to seller, but yeah I will try to bend them in a vice and see how it goes. Not like I can return them after all this time so what do I have to loose? Notice how dirty and tacky the stock pieces are, why did VW engineer this plastic with a soft rubber coating which absorbs dirt and gets nasty. I used GooGone on most of the other pieces like door lever surrounds and grab handle ends...worked good with lots of scrubbing.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Watch out for your rear headrests flying off when the top is down. The adhesive is dead and they’re only staying on with a slight bond and friction.

She’s coming along great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

These cost more but I found; these cast metal handles from Motorking, are really well made and do not require any cutting of the old handle and install quickly, no hassle, retain the stock look. They also, retain the old plastic portion of the handle; so, they are more comfortable, then the thin billet metal type replacements; that are all over eBay and amazon. They come in the stock colors; powder coated, in gray, black or tan, then also available in chrome, if that appeals to you.

The primary issue with many handles is them cracks and breaking off; these metal replacements are bullet proof and is the final solution for this issue, sold, as a rock! My drivers side handle cracked and broke off the top; I drilled some holes, reinforced with coat hanger, used epoxy to glue things and bolted down the handle, sandwiched everything together, epoxy dried, super solid repair! 

Motor King VW Beetle Metal Reinforced Door Panel Door Handle Repair Kit



motor king vw new beetle metal reinforced door handle repair kit - Google Search





Motor King VW Beetle Metal Reinforced Door Panel Door Handle Repair Kit - Google Search



Here they are installed without the bolt covers; on my 2002 New Beetle Turbo S:


----------



## 3M_TA3 (Nov 6, 2021)

Thanks for the suggestion, those are really nice billymade, however really spendy @ 107 bucks each side right now... Tan, Grey, Black. Pair of chrome can be had for 179 however. I'll just finished bending these since I have them already.


----------



## VW Beetle (Nov 9, 2021)

Oh wow, that's great to know that one can get those handles online! They break in every Beetle at some point and getting new ones from the junk yard is hard because of that. The door panels and handles are rally a weak point in the New Beetle.


----------



## 3M_TA3 (Nov 6, 2021)

95% there and getting ready for the reveal this saturday night. Here is a undetailed preview of the car. Still needs the headlights installed, some more paint correction and final detailing.

What do you think:


----------



## 3M_TA3 (Nov 6, 2021)

Got to testing on the new headlights last night and made a vid posted here:


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

3M_TA3 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, those are really nice billymade, however really spendy @ 107 bucks each side right now... Tan, Grey, Black. Pair of chrome can be had for 179 however. I'll just finished bending these since I have them already.


They are about $45+ a side; depending on where you get them, I really like mine and they look stock or you can do the chrome look.






Motor King VW Beetle Metal Reinforced Panel Door Handle at DuckDuckGo


DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




duckduckgo.com


----------



## 3M_TA3 (Nov 6, 2021)

Car is done and we gave it to our daughter Saturday, so she was really happy. The trip and restoration was worth it to see the joy it returned.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow, nice job and your daughters smile, says it all! Good WORK!


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

Killer restoration work!


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Well done! My wife got her 07 Vert in 14 when she finished her master’s in nursing. I swapped the Audi key fob with the Vert fob. As expected, she didn’t notice the VW & Audi logo of the fob was different.

It took her a while, but she finally figured out the Beetle parked where the Audi used to be was her new car. The congratulations card on the windshield gave it away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

